
Zero Marginal Cost of Digital Technology - ryanweinstein
http://continuations.com/post/170801220375/world-after-capital-digital-technology-zero
======
ckluis
I wrote a similar article without the bold claim that marginal cost IS zero -
[https://ckluis.com/the-marginal-cost-of-software-
approaches-...](https://ckluis.com/the-marginal-cost-of-software-approaches-
zero-7fda166f219f)

